# what is kohler aquapiston, exactly?



## klempner

Kohler is among the brands of toilets i recommend to people. not my top recommendation, but good enough, AS LONG AS IT IS THE 3" FLUSHVALVE. and the problem is, customer goes up to HD/L and come back with a 2" "ingenium" flushvalve, something like that. the problem is, it's very hard to figure out which toilets have which flushvalves. i have spent a long time on their website and cannot figure it out. so, wondering if anyone knows if "Aquapiston" means 2" flush valve. i know that class five is 3". but i cannot find any specs on "Aquapiston." Kohler has a lot of models with that new black tower that are only 2".

from what i can tell online, the wellworth is class five, and the cimarron, which costs 50% more, is "Aquapiston." so does that mean the cimarron, which costs 50% more, is NOT class five? apparently it's not. apparently its whatever aquapiston, which has no definition that i can find.

Gerber finally got rid of all their 2" flushvalves. Toto also. but for some reason, kohler likes having both.


----------



## indyjim

I don't Kohler much, but I do know supply houses and DIY stores carry two different lines of a brand. So if it sounds gimmicky, DIY stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toli

......


----------



## klempner

thanks Toli. so is it considered class 5 or not? is it 2" or 3"? why has Kohler decided, if it is class 5, not to mention that fact? it looks like 2" to me.


----------



## sparky

Toli said:


> ......


Aquapiston=Aquajunk


----------



## acesfour

It may help a little to have more volume going into the bowl faster but most force will be driven by the outlet that pulls a vacuum and sucks water out of the bowl....not how fast water is going into the bowl. Bottom line: gimmick. 




Tracy
Aces Four Construction


----------

